# 91 200 20VT Wheel Fitment!



## v86sp (Mar 3, 2008)

Been out of the 200 20vt game for a few years and can't remember what you can run for wheels. I have the wheels I want lined up and they are currently getting rebuilt so the question is how wide can I go. 

I'd like to run 10" all the way around with staggered lips. With my setup a 2" front lip and a 2.5" rear lip would yield a 22mm front and 27mm rear offests, or I can do 40/10 f/r. would this work? 

Sean


----------



## NewFlesh (Feb 17, 2000)

Try Motorgeek 

Check out Loxxrider's thread


----------

